# SIP Aphrodite



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

There was nothing wrong yesterday, or last night. She was fine. I don't get this and I can't stand it anymore. You were the Alpha of my sorority, the girls will be fighting for dominance now... I hope wherever you are you're happy, sweet girl.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

RIP Aphrodite.


----------



## tigerhappy26 (Jul 14, 2013)

SIP Aphrodite


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

Sip


----------



## VTheQueen (Jul 18, 2013)

Sip Aphrodite  she will be dearly missed... Just remember its not your fault. Maybe it's just what the universe wanted  But anyways, if you EVER need to talk about it, PM me :]


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

im very sorry..sip


----------



## kvw1988 (May 13, 2013)

I'm sorry she died, she was really cute. But sometimes these things just happen


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss. :-(


----------



## The Wickedest Witch (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I am so sorry


----------

